# Code 0011 & 0021 on 2002 3.5L



## turbonator (Sep 13, 2006)

Check engine light came on so I pulled the codes and got:

Code 0011 is INT/V TIM CONT-B1. Anyone know what this means?
I couldn't find the description of code 0021 anywhere...


----------



## DJMystery101 (Sep 4, 2006)

INT/V TIM CONT-B1 = Intake Valve Timing Control Bank 1


P0021 = Intake Valve Timing (IVT) control for Bank 2


----------



## turbonator (Sep 13, 2006)

DJMystery101 said:


> INT/V TIM CONT-B1 = Intake Valve Timing Control Bank 1
> 
> 
> P0021 = Intake Valve Timing (IVT) control for Bank 2



Thanks. Sounds serious. Something to do with the timing belt perhaps? The car has almost 60k miles.


----------



## liljohnny (May 25, 2006)

Not that serious...$240 Cdn part though. Not that tough to change yourself.

LJ


----------

